# How to disable dock observer?



## mlxzlas (Sep 27, 2011)

I think there is a lot people don't use dock mode at all , but it's automatically appear when magnetic close to the micro USB port.

On milestone, CM7 got a option to disable it, like this :








But I hadn't seem any Droid 2 ROM got this so far, so is there any solution to disable it?


----------



## kwood129 (Dec 18, 2011)

I would like to see this option as well. I have a global that for some reason automatically goes into dock mode on first start. On CM7 it will stay stuck in landscape mode until you swipe a magnet across the back. It would be really great if someone could integrate this option.


----------



## moonrakerone (Aug 1, 2011)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.geekherd.docknothingness&hl=en

Install, wave by magnet, set as default. A pretty decent workaround


----------



## kwood129 (Dec 18, 2011)

I've tried programs like this in the past. The thing is that once mine sets it can't be changed unless you pass a magnet across the back. I'm guessing there is a problem with one of the sensors so I would like to figure out how to disable it at the os level. In ICS this really isn't a problem. It will just simply default to the clock and pressing home will disable it. In GB, it will be stuck in landscape mode till you use a magnet on the back. Not really convenient to keep a magnet around all the time. Once things get ironed out in ICS it won't ever be a problem again. Still waiting for hardware acceleration to work and hopefully that will solve the camcorder issues.


----------

